# native geckos in Melb??



## dailyskin (Feb 3, 2009)

As I parked outside work today (in Suburban Camberwell, VIC), next to the car I noticed a little squashed lizard... Looked like a small (5-7cm) pale/white gecko... Was too sad / gross to look closely, but wondering what it might have been?! I have never seen geckos really in Melb?


----------



## herptrader (Feb 3, 2009)

Marbled geckos are quite common in some parts. I know there are heaps at the Melbourne Cemetery and my son has seen them at his house in Aspendale.


----------



## eipper (Feb 3, 2009)

Daavid or Judy,

It is actually thought that Christinus marmoratus are NOT native to Melbourne, but were and are continually translocated to Melbourne. Their actual native distribution is thought to be North and West of the Great Dividing Range and are very common on spurs of the actual range itself.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## herptrader (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Scotty,

Tis Daavid, Trader is Judy.

You have me diving for my distribution maps. Wilson and Swan's is so small but it seems to suggest Melbourne is part of its distribution. Cogger (6th ed.) shows the distribution dipping to Melbourne and around the bay which fits with my anecdotal understanding.

I have heard of people taking them from the Melbourne cometary (near Melbourne Uni.) and selling them into the pet trade (and getting caught). My son has found a number of geckos around his Aspendale home and these were the only ones that fitted the description.

Now of course this says nothing about the origin of these populations (if they exist). Geckos are great travellers and could probably adapt well to the right suburban environment to they could well have been introduced.

An interesting discussion and I look forward to more of your input.

(__daavid)



eipper said:


> Daavid or Judy,
> 
> It is actually thought that Christinus marmoratus are NOT native to Melbourne, but were and are continually translocated to Melbourne. Their actual native distribution is thought to be North and West of the Great Dividing Range and are very common on spurs of the actual range itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## eipper (Feb 4, 2009)

Daavid,

You look at field guide to Reptiles of NSW (2004) that does not have Tympanocryptis lineata in it and does not have Oedura marmorata anywhere near wentworth.

I found lineata in NSW and Marms near wentworth (80km nnw) and both were published in Herpetofauna. My point is that distributions maps (including the much better dot types) can be wrong....for example cogger has Ctenotus atlas in Vic....there are NO records of C. atlas in VIC.

As I said they are not NATIVE to Melbourne but they are certainly there. Most of the older cementries used to have on site Stone Mason's...if they were getting stone (granite) from North of the divide then there is your translocated pop.

I they were native to Melbourne its unusual that they have not exploited the suitable habitats in the gippsland and also some of the other areas that have apparently suitable habitats and importantly micro habitats.


Cheers,
Scott


----------



## kupper (Feb 4, 2009)

i find marbled geckoes in my house in tullamarine thye are everywhere on warm nights


----------



## christo (Feb 4, 2009)

Have found them in Brunswick and also Diamond Creek.

I also know of at least one Asian house gecko that lived in Warrandyte (North of Melbourne) for a while (accidently came back from Bali with me in a package and made a quick getaway when unwrapped). Hopefully it wasn't gravid :shock:


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2009)

My mate lives in East Brighton and he has seen a few geckos on his window, so would they be these also? Marbled?


----------



## herptrader (Feb 4, 2009)

I am really leaning from and getting value from this thread, particularly from Eipper's posts.

I am not sure that I mind non indigenous but native species moving into suburbia from surrounding areas. I get a buzz every time I see a native reptile happy in the suburbs be it the small skinks, turtles and even geckos.

Perhaps one day we will start to see Diamond pythons in our suburban parks and reserves from escaped captive populations. With climate change it seems a distinct possibility.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 4, 2009)

Trader, with the weather we have been having lately it seems likey we will soon have wild pops of ackies in melb!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 4, 2009)

bredli84 said:


> Trader, with the weather we have been having lately it seems likey we will soon have wild pops of ackies in melb!



Kewell ... or should I say "HOT"


43C again on Saturday!!!


----------



## kupper (Feb 4, 2009)

Bugger that I'm going north for the summer


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 4, 2009)

I have found marbled geckos in the frankston area, they are quite common too.


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 5, 2009)

herptrader said:


> I am not sure that I mind non indigenous but native species moving into suburbia from surrounding areas. I get a buzz every time I see a native reptile happy in the suburbs be it the small skinks, turtles and even geckos.


 
I agree. Although this one was NOT happy, he was very much squashed


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 5, 2009)

i have caught marbled geckos in my parents garden in somerville, mornington peninsula.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 5, 2009)

I live in Caulfield and have them breeding in the backyard.....also seen them in St Kilda.


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 5, 2009)

They are every where all over Melbourne.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I have never seen them in the south east... except in pet shops.


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 5, 2009)

Are the bayside suburbs considered south east? I have seen them in Stkilda and Elwood.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Are the bayside suburbs considered south east? I have seen them in Stkilda and Elwood.




Sort of. I was thinking of further out like Wheelers hill... Springvale north Mitcham and surrounds. It contains a lot of nice habitat but I have never seen them.

The coastal areas beside the Bay and around the CBD seem to be where they are most often reported.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 5, 2009)

i work in most of melbournes and gippslands cemetaries and have only found the marbled geckoes so far.... as i work with a mason i can tell say that all the stone that would have been transported from north is chilligo marble, and isa rose and a few others from out behind the GDR.... and these days that is rare but well before the high demand of overseas stone in cemetaries this was about the easiest stone to get


----------



## eipper (Feb 6, 2009)

Saratoga,

I used to live on Grange rd in Caulfield East....

Christinus are not native to Melbourne (I have found them in about 20 suburbs including and surrounding Melb though). They are all either translocated individuals or progeny there of...so they now appear to be native.

Look at Hemidactylus....they were not in Brissy until the mid 70's....30 years on and they are on just about every house in Brissy and the Gold Coast

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 6, 2009)

herptrader said:


> Sort of. I was thinking of further out like Wheelers hill... Springvale north Mitcham and surrounds. It contains a lot of nice habitat but I have never seen them.
> 
> The coastal areas beside the Bay and around the CBD seem to be where they are most often reported.



How do you go about finding these guys?
i spend a lot of time in Donvale, so might be able to help update your info for the east.


----------

